# Mac Mail and Notes on iCloud



## BrianJohnson (Feb 6, 2008)

I've an iCloud email account and set this up with my standard Mac Mail system (OS 10.7.5) - however I always get my Notes (input on my iPhone) in my iCloud inbox. I've investigated and everywhere says just set the switch in Preferences > Mailbox Behaviours > "show notes in inbox". However, whenever I try to make any changes to any of the account settings (even just to change the description) I get the error "The “Incoming Mail Server” field cannot be empty." - though it's set to "p16-imap.mail.me.com". I've tried deleting the account and setting it up from scratch - all with the same consequence.

I would really like to get setup so the notes don;t appear in the inbox - is there a way I can do this that isn't through the GUI, perhaps by changing some setting somewhere?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You could manually edit the preference file and see if that works. Make sure Mail.app is closed.


----------



## BrianJohnson (Feb 6, 2008)

I've tried changing the MailShowNotes in the com.apple.mail.plist file. It was set to YES (boolean) and I change it to NO. However when I restart Mail it resets it back to YES.

Maybe there's no way to do this unless it's stored elsewhere?


----------



## BrianJohnson (Feb 6, 2008)

Fix...

If i 2-finger click on the mailbox and select "get account info" instead of going to Mail > Preferncies then it lets me change it all OK.

I was sure there must be a solution somewhere...

B.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Glad you got it figured out.


----------

